# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Dream you see you through someone else's eyes, possible?

## emaru

Hi,

I'm trying to find out if there are dreams (not necessarily lucid) in which someone, 
let's call him John, dreams that he is someone else, say Mary, and then dreams that s/he sees John "as a third person", through Mary's eyes, so to speak. I know it's not uncommon to see a version of yourself from a third person perspective, but usually that's a rather impersonal, movie-like camera perspective then. In the dream I'm after, John would presumably be able to report: "I dreamed I was Mary and I kissed me" meaning that the dreamself=Mary and Mary kisses John (and that's the real reason I'm asking this, as a linguist/philospher of language interested in pronouns in dream and other attitude reports). So, if anyone ever had such a dream, heard about it, heard such a report, or saw a description on the web about such a dream, I'd be very interested to hear,

Thanks,
 Emar

----------


## dearly

> _Originally posted by emaru_
> *Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to find out if there are dreams (not necessarily lucid) in which someone, 
> let's call him John, dreams that he is someone else, say Mary, and then dreams that s/he sees John \"as a third person\", through Mary's eyes, so to speak. I know it's not uncommon to see a version of yourself from a third person perspective, but usually that's a rather impersonal, movie-like camera perspective then. In the dream I'm after, John would presumably be able to report: \"I dreamed I was Mary and I kissed me\" meaning that the dreamself=Mary and Mary kisses John (and that's the real reason I'm asking this, as a linguist/philospher of language interested in pronouns in dream and other attitude reports). So, if anyone ever had such a dream, heard about it, heard such a report, or saw a description on the web about such a dream, I'd be very interested to hear,
> 
> Thanks,
>  Emar*



Yes, this is very possible.  With practice, you can shift your perspective anywhere you want.  As you mention, to another person's body.  You can even become an animal--maybe a dog:  You will not only see through the dogs eyes, you could also feel the limb assortment of walking on four legs, and maybe even have some awareness of your tail.

Sure, you can become Mary and kiss you.  Just keep Mary's hands where you can see them!   :smiley: 

D

----------


## clockworkoranges16

Answer: yes.

Nearly every time i have a non-lucid dream, i end up as someone else. Often times my perspective will shift from myself, to another character, to an "overview" type perspective where it's like i am looking through a camera that is just floating around the scene. It makes for frustrating journaling later, and I have never done this lucidly. When you see yourself, pay attention, it is bound tot be interesting.

----------


## Jalexxi

That brings forth another interesting question. Can you look through Mary's eyes, but control John?

----------


## james311

yeah i had a dream through the eyes of a murder once it was so scary i woke up shaking in a cold sweat.  at first it was like a a third person camera angle on my me and 2 friends in a parking garage (the basement a place we skateboard) then it flashed to the eyes of the killer  then back to the third person then back to the eyes. i was viewing us totally unsuspecting unable to do anything.  the killer came one of my friends and slit his throat brutally. The same thing happened right after the death in a wooded area.  The whole dream was way too vivid.  I woke up shaking, heart racing, and sweating.  I knew all my thoughts were irrational after i woke up but i was so traumatized i didnt get of my bed for awhile. heh heh yeah that was the worst

----------


## Gwendolyn

Having a dream in which you are someone else, is usually a rare occurance for most people, but I it is nothing that is impossible...I have had a dream such as this before. I think it could have a practical application if this dreaming style is mastered; you could see how other people might think/feel in situations. For example: Perhaps John and Mary were having a discussion, and John made Mary feel very uncomfortable in some way. Mary tells him this, but he thinks it's crazy because he doesn't understand how Mary feels. If John were able to dream he was Mary, he might be able to understand how Mary felt, as he didn't before.

----------


## danbarber

I don't thik I've ever dreamt I was someone else, but I have had dreams where I was a camera or something. I watched myself get stabed from my bedside  ::shock::  . I don't remember if I felt it, but I do remember feeling myself sit up while watching myself sit up  ::?:  .

----------


## RahRawrBaby

So I usually remember my dreams very vividly. I dream and it happens sometimes. And I feel a close relationship with spirits. I have always felt as though people are watching me in everything I do. No one has shown themselves though. That's why I had to know what this dream meant. I don't remember the whole thing just the end until my phone rang and awoke me. I had to get answers as soon as I woke up. Here it goes My dream/nightmare
A man with a startlingly scary apparence *was looking for something that a man with glasses that seemed to be in his 40-50s didn't have or didn't want to give up. He came in his house and it's as if I was watching a movie. He tortured the man in the house but the other guy fought back. He barley made it out but as soon as he did the man caught up with him. It's as if I've seen the house sometime or another... What does this mean? Did I just witness someone's death? Or was it a dream I can't explain. Was it someone trying to reach me from the other side? It was so real like I was there. In some parts of my dream I felt the mans pain as if I were inside watching through his eyes. It scared me.*please help? What's happening. This dream makes me wonder why...

----------


## littlezoe

Now this is what i call a necro....

----------

